# lousy dutchman



## rout1111 (Sep 23, 2008)

I got a Colt just for Dutchmen. I must have a lousy bit because its such a pain I dont even bother to do it anymore. Do you all have special bits ,better than the standard spiral bit..??
and do you switch bits to do the clean out..??? I cant use my big router,tabled, but is there better ways to do these overall..??


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I think you need an inlay kit to make a dutchman?

Were you using one on your baseplate?

James


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

hi Rout1111:

you're looking for the same thing I am. I'm looking for a sled that holds the router (a trim router) vertically and allows me to cut below the bottom of the sled. It is perfect for dutchmen and can be used with a template. Unfortunately, I don't have a picture. I did do a kludge though -- I put a top bearinged bit into my trimmer and used a scrap piece of 1" thick MDF to give me a "riding" surface for the router. Skims along nicely. Take small cuts at a time and watch that you don't tilt the router.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

OK

I give up what is a Dutchmen ? 

======



rout1111 said:


> I got a Colt just for Dutchmen. I must have a lousy bit because its such a pain I dont even bother to do it anymore. Do you all have special bits ,better than the standard spiral bit..??
> and do you switch bits to do the clean out..??? I cant use my big router,tabled, but is there better ways to do these overall..??


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

rout1111 said:


> I got a Colt just for Dutchmen. I must have a lousy bit because its such a pain I dont even bother to do it anymore. Do you all have special bits ,better than the standard spiral bit..??
> and do you switch bits to do the clean out..??? I cant use my big router,tabled, but is there better ways to do these overall..??


Wow, I feel realived, Thought You were calling Me a lousy Dutchman:bad: I don't know why the spiral bit is to blame, They usually do a much cleaner cut. What are You using the tool on? Cracks, or imperfections in ply, or what is Your wood? Fill us in. .


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> OK
> 
> I give up what is a Dutchmen ?
> 
> ======


BJ.???

A square/round/rectangular inlay to cover a knot in a table top?

James


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks James

Just a inlay plug then  now I don't see the big deal..

=====



jw2170 said:


> BJ.???
> 
> A square/round/rectangular inlay to cover a knot in a table top?
> 
> James


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> OK
> 
> I give up what is a Dutchmen ?
> 
> ======


And I thought I was the only one that didn't know !

Cheers

Peter


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

istracpsboss said:


> And I thought I was the only one that didn't know !
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Peter



If Norm calls it a dutchman, I call it a dutchman.......LOL

James


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

There's only two things I hate in this world: People who are intolerant of other people's cultures and the Dutch.


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

jw2170 said:


> If Norm calls it a dutchman, I call it a dutchman.......LOL
> 
> James


You call that a dutchman? I've always called it a portuguese patch.


----------



## eccentrictinkerer (Dec 24, 2007)

How about this Woodhaven plate item?

I have one and use it often.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

rout1111 said:


> I got a Colt just for Dutchmen. I must have a lousy bit because its such a pain I dont even bother to do it anymore. Do you all have special bits ,better than the standard spiral bit..??
> and do you switch bits to do the clean out..??? I cant use my big router,tabled, but is there better ways to do these overall..??


Hi Rout1111,

Could you please give us a little more detail. :yes2:

You don't really explain what the problem is?

Are you trying to rout the the plug or hole freehand?

What size bit are you using?

James


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

I thought a Dutchman was a patch - the sort of thing you have to stick into hinge recesses when you change the side on which a door is hung. 

To rout them I use a Bosch GKF600 (Colt in the USA) with a standard 2-flute bit (this must be sharp) then finish to the line using a sharp chisel. Upcut spirals tend to lift the grain too much, and in any case spirals are expensive overkill in most cases.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

I always called them butterflies regardless of shape. 
Lets stay on topic. No more references to cultural personal opinions. It is a violation of forum rules.


----------



## LMan (Nov 23, 2010)

I learned something new I did not know what a Dutchman is...


----------

